# wats d story



## ogiewaters (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all i plan to go to oz next summer dont no wer to start about goin were to go how much to bring, were to start. throw suggestions at me please please please


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey there!

Right, so first thing you want to do is go on Department of Immigration & Citizenship and find out what Visa you are going to get--you can probably get a working holiday visa which allows you to be in Australia for 1 year and allows you to work for a maximum of...3 or 6 months (can't remember which) for a single employer.

You can extend your trip by one extra year if you do regional work--that means fruit picking most of the time.

As for how much money you need, well that depends on whether and how much you plan on working. I knew a lot of people who came to Oz for a year with about $5,000 Aud and it did not last them long at all, but it all depends on what you do. Of course any trips to theme parks, zoo's, historical locations etc all cost money, even if its just the petrol to get there. Along the way you can stay at hostels or even meet more backpackers and go into a big share house.....

Don't forget ticket prices--a plane ticket to australia can be quite costly unless you get a deal. Keep an eye out for em...bestflights.com.au sometimes have them departing from outside of australia.
I would recommend just googling a lot about places in australia, google backpacker tours/places.... write down prices as you go to figure out a basic budget. A lot of hostels/backpacker places can help you find work too, or you can sign up with a recruitment agency to get some help.

Are you Irish or from the U.K by chance (i ask because of the "whats the story" title)? There are tons and tons of irish and u.k (as well as other countries of course) that travel around oz every year.... put it this way, ifyou are going on your own, you'll make friends and travel buddies pretty quickley.

I lived in Melbourne Victoria for about 5 years, so most of my knowledge is from that area... there is a post in the travel section i commented on.... the thread is titled something something 12 days... i included loads of links in there you can look at.

Good luck and happy researching!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

elkitten is referring to the Working Holiday Visa ogie - it only being available to people from relatively few countries that have arrangements in place with Australia.

But as to what to see and what to do, I'll move the post to the travel section and plenty of threads there'll give you some ideas on weather to expect, very humid and tropical storms possible in the north, and what to expect generally of different regions and costs.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

if I were to go to Australia in the summer, I surely will go to the beaches. I mean it is a great place to relax, watch surfing competitions, learn how to surf, boogie boards, eat barbeque and stuff like that. I surely wouldn't miss out on the Australian outbacks, I surely would love to have a picture of kangaroos and stuffs.. are you traveling alone anyways?


----------

